# BF 650i Valve adjustment help



## capt duck (Jan 6, 2010)

I tried to adjust my valves on my 2006 BF650i. Talk about a pain. but now it is ticking real bad. I used .015 for intake and .025 for exhaust. I looked at the marks on the flywheel and swear i had it right. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is way to big that is why they are ticking I don't remember the exact adjustment I would have to look in my book.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Take the covers off both on one cylinder, rotate until you see the intales deptess, then slowly continue into the intakes come back up. At that point you are about a 1/2 a revolution off TDC of the compression stroke so continue to rotate by hand until you see the TF or TR (depending which cylinder you are working on) line up on the mark. Then set the valves. 0.15mm on the intakes and 0.25mm on the exhausts are the max. You might want to try the middle of the range like .12 intakes and .22 exhausts.


----------



## capt duck (Jan 6, 2010)

I guess i have the wrong feeler gauges. i dont have a .12 or .22 on there. everything is a .0??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

capt duck said:


> I guess i have the wrong feeler gauges. i dont have a .12 or .22 on there. everything is a .0??


Then I think you have thousands....let me check the book....Ok if it doesn't say MM on it, then its in thousands and the spec is:

Intakes: 0.0039-0.0059
Exhausts: 0.0079- 0.0098

Pick a midrange point


----------



## capt duck (Jan 6, 2010)

i tried .004 on intakes and .006 exhaust. still rattling on bottom end. will try .008 on exhaust end. 

before it was hard starts, backfire on decel and hard starts. i bought it used and just have 99 hrs now. figured it was time for valve adjustment.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Try .006 on intake and .009 on axhaust.. That's what mine are set at, mine is a built motor but that is very close to specs.


----------



## capt duck (Jan 6, 2010)

I re-did the valves again. She starts alot quicker now and no clicking in the the valves. But now i have some major backfire. What could this be? To bad non of you brute know-it-alls live closer. I would pay you to get this thing running right. Might just take it in to the dealer. Which i hate the thought of doing!


----------



## capt duck (Jan 6, 2010)

i finally got it right. no chattering and no back fire, took me a while. but done! thanks for the help!!!


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

was your backfiring related to the valves, or was it jetting ect?
glad to here you got it running good.


----------



## capt duck (Jan 6, 2010)

I would say it was the valves. Before i did the adjustments, it would back fire and hard starts. after i did it the 2nd time the backfiring was alot worse. Once i finally got them adjusted right. The backfiring is gone and sounds smooth and fires right up.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Glad you got it running good. What did you end up setting them at ? A lot of tasks people would never tackle themselves are usually simple with a little help from MIMB !!


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I would like to know , I have a 08 650 and they have never been done.


----------



## capt duck (Jan 6, 2010)

I used.004 for intake and .007 for exhaust.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Is there a write-up somewhere on how to do this? I'm sure mine needs to be done but i'm not sure how to do it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

06BRUTEFORCE said:


> Is there a write-up somewhere on how to do this? I'm sure mine needs to be done but i'm not sure how to do it.


Just download a manual...if you are a subscriber so its already paid for.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, looking at the manual now. Looks pretty self explainatory. Will be installing maroon primary and almond secondary springs this week. Between the new springs and valve adjustment I should have a completely different wheeler!


----------

